# Walnut With Wide Sapwood



## HomeBody (Apr 25, 2014)

I milled a walnut yesterday that had really wide sapwood. I've seen pics of walnuts like that on this forum but this is the first one I've had. I believe the reason is rapid growth. This tree I milled was 25", which you would think would be an old tree. I counted the rings and there were 23 of heartwood and 10 of sapwood. Seems like a huge walnut for only 33 yrs. old. The rings were very widely spaced. If the average walnut (just guessing here) has 10 sap wood rings, a slow growing tree with narrow rings would show narrow sapwood. On a tree like I milled, the 10 sapwood rings are wide so you end up with a huge amount of sapwood. Just my idea, will look for more evidence in the future. Here's the slabs I got. Four are 11/4 and there's not a decent gunstock in them. Gary

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Sprung (Apr 25, 2014)

I really like the looks of those slabs! (Well, I do love contrasting woods!)



HomeBody said:


> Four are 11/4 and there's not a decent gunstock in them.



If you can't get gunstocks out of them, I can volunteer my services to dispose of them for you if you want. All you gotta do is drop them off at my in-laws' house in the northwest part of your state and I'll get them to bring them out to MN for proper disposal!


----------



## CodyS (Apr 25, 2014)

Sprung said:


> I really like the looks of those slabs! (Well, I do love contrasting woods!)
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't get gunstocks out of them, I can volunteer my services to dispose of them for you if you want. All you gotta do is drop them off at my in-laws' house in the northwest part of your state and I'll get them to bring them out to MN for proper disposal!


How can you say no to a proposal like that when someone does their best to facilitate!


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 25, 2014)

I've seen the same thing happen with Eastern Red Cedar trees growing in fields. Fast growth is all.

Nice chunks!




Scott (milling is too fun) B


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 27, 2014)

Sprung said:


> I really like the looks of those slabs! (Well, I do love contrasting woods!)
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't get gunstocks out of them, I can volunteer my services to dispose of them for you if you want. All you gotta do is drop them off at my in-laws' house in the northwest part of your state and I'll get them to bring them out to MN for proper disposal!



Too bad NW IL is 4 or 5 hrs from here or I'd fix you up. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------

